# MI.Oldguy's review,hungry jack dehydrated dried hashbrowns.



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

This is a review on Hungry Jack dehydrated hash browns.We bought a few at a local market last year at 75 cents a box,they make one pound.this particular lot was produced 01/29/13.we ate some a few days after we bought them,pretty tasty when re-constituted.

we put some away in our basement in sealed air tight containers,(wally-world free pastry buckets) no o2 just with other dry goods.

we vac sealed some with our sealer too.

The ones that were put with our dry goods we rotated out because the use by date was 05/09/14.we took them out two days ago 10/31/14.

this makes them just shy of two years old.they tasted just ok,a very little stale flavor.ketchup made them taste better.ketchup makes just about anything taste better.

we will try the vac sealed ones after the first of the year and let you all know how they fared.

Thought I would let you know.

these were approved by MI.Oldguy and the missus.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good review, hot sauce usually helps.

Also, this;







makes your reviews even that much better.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried dehydrating their own? I might try and see what heppens, perhaps a small batch to start!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes,hot sauce does help too.

Also,**** ISIS!...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Has anyone tried dehydrating their own? I might try and see what heppens, perhaps a small batch to start!


Good point,I might try that,we have a dehydrator.its just you have to get them into water fast or they turn brown Immediately.I dont know how the factories do it.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Good point,I might try that,we have a dehydrator.its just you have to get them into water fast or they turn brown Immediately.I dont know how the factories do it.


I thought maybe fry them in oil first, just to the point where they are on the verge of crisping, then let em cool and start the dehydration process. or is there a better way to do it?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Peel, slice and then soak them in that Fruit Fresh stuff or lemon water. Keeps them from browning. Frying in oil will not help - the oil may make them turn rancid faster. The thinner the slice the faster they dehydrate. You can also grate them and dehydrate for has browns.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Peel, slice and then soak them in that Fruit Fresh stuff or lemon water. Keeps them from browning. Frying in oil will not help - the oil may make them turn rancid faster. The thinner the slice the faster they dehydrate. You can also grate them and dehydrate for has browns.


perfect, thank you!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Mam,do you mean pectin?.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I'll be interested in the vac sealed review. I got 5lbs (reconstituted weight) of these about a year ago. We tried some and loved them. The rest I opened and re-packaged in Mylar with O2 absorbers. I'm thinking they will do well for long term storage.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I may have to try that today. My dehydrator is dehydrating some silicone desiccant packs for the firearm safe and will be done this afternoon. Thanks for the tip about the lemon juice and water.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Thank you Mam,do you mean pectin?.


Pectin is the stuff you add to jams and jellies to make them thicken. Fruit Fresh is like citric acid - keeps fruits and some veggies from turning brown. You can use lemon water also. I prefer the Fruit Fresh because the cost of lemons these days is ridiculous and the Fruit Fresh can keep a long time.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I may have to try that today. My dehydrator is dehydrating some silicone desiccant packs for the firearm safe and will be done this afternoon. Thanks for the tip about the lemon juice and water.


What is this? Please tell me more as this seems like something I should already know about.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Peel, slice and then soak them in that Fruit Fresh stuff or lemon water. Keeps them from browning. Frying in oil will not help - the oil may make them turn rancid faster. The thinner the slice the faster they dehydrate. You can also grate them and dehydrate for has browns.


This right here is why i love this forum !


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

We have never dehydrated our own, but we have made our own and froze them. It saves space in the freezer when you flatten out a bag, and your potatoes don't go to waste. But thanks M.I.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeep said:


> We have never dehydrated our own, but we have made our own and froze them. It saves space in the freezer when you flatten out a bag, and your potatoes don't go to waste. But thanks M.I.


Just freeze them.thats it?.sounds good.

Thanks to Mrs.Inor too on that info.


----------

